# Grip - Rubber coating



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anybody tried this stuff:
http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Dip-Intl-11603-6-Plasti-Dip/dp/B0000DD1PF/


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Has anybody tried this stuff:
> http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Dip-Intl-11603-6-Plasti-Dip/dp/B0000DD1PF/


Never on a slingshot, but I've put it on many tools I have. It's sort of a pain to work with. It's real easy to get bubbles in it, it tends to go bad (i.e., starts to cure) in the can beofre you get a chance to use it all (even if you follow the instructions of putting aluminum foil under the lid after opening, and it doesn't seem as strong as the factory rubber coatings on most tools. Of course, it could just be me. I'm interested to hear other's experiences with it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had the same results, the dip just did not hold up. Tex


----------

